# Morning



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## steven.c (May 13, 2011)

there adorable, I'm so in love with your lutino can't wait till mines grown up


----------



## Boshia (Jul 3, 2011)

You have such beautiful tiels. I really like the wing shot in the second pic.


----------



## Hadley (Jun 12, 2011)

All so beautiful


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all adorable!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Gorgeous birds Lindsey I love how Cookie, Beano, Big Mac, and Buttercup all look cranky lol ( I dont know if it was the flash or theyre just not morning birds or what  )


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

They're all growing into such beautiful birds and really cute too. That's neat how you threaded the string through the bars, makes me think of those hanging rope gyms.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Rossco! (Jul 17, 2011)

Boshia said:


> I really like the wing shot in the second pic.


I second that.........great picture!!!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was hard trying to capture the wing shots too as camera is a bit slow lol


----------



## Julia (Jul 4, 2011)

There all beautiful .Some really good shots there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Fun time at your house! 

Those are awesome shots!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea for them lol i already had to chase the lutino and the oldest grey as they are getting better at flying lol


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The grey ones are just like my greys.And Dumpling is molting the pearls?How nice..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dumpling has fooled many as she was mistaken for a male ha ha
as you can see here how she is fully pearled when she was at the breeders http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18819
and this is her when i got her http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18955
hmmm is her pearls coming back ?


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol i tought Dumpling is male.Thats interesting.How old is she?Big Mac is nice!!!Is he paired?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dumpling is over 3 years old... Big mac is a scardy cat of everything lol
He is totally in love with taco, buttercup wanted him to mate with her but he is only a one woman man lol


----------



## Mel (Jul 17, 2011)

Awwww such gorgeous birds


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww the stumpy little tails are adorable!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

geenz said:


> Awww the stumpy little tails are adorable!!


Thats what i called baby 3 little stumpy for his tail ha ha...he is taking ages to grow in his feathers


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

So adorable!!


----------

